# What is This?



## quantuckian (6 mo ago)

Can anybody identify this for me? I found it many years ago by an electrical pole on an old pole line in the middle of nowhere in South Texas. It is dense and very hard metal; my guess is bronze. You can see the greenish oxidation from the copper content. It measures about 1 3/8" x 1 5/8". The numbers appear to be "11069" on the top ridge, with a "2" followed by a "C" on the bottom. ridge. ridge.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

I'm going to say it's part of a two piece assembly that interlocks and is used for galvanized pipe that makes 
it stand off the wall or concrete. I'd have to fish in the truck but I have a complete assembly of what I'm posting about.
well I believe...


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

One half of a clamp. Square hole is for the bolt.


----------



## SWDweller (Dec 9, 2020)

Ground / Bond > MacLean Power Systems







www.macleanpower.com





wander down to j8300.

I have not seen one of those in a few decades. Then again I quit climbing about then as well.


----------



## Navyguy (Mar 15, 2010)

I would say it was for attaching guy wire on a pole. The square hole was for the carriage bolts that goes through he pole with a nut and washer on the opposite. Not sure why the material was used, but may be for corrosion resistance before galvanized materials.

Cheers
John


----------



## wcord (Jan 23, 2011)

Its for splicing cables, usually ground.
This is a Lightning protection splice








I couldn't upload a Hubble one as the extension is not acceptable, but looks very similar


----------



## LGLS (Nov 10, 2007)

Navyguy said:


> I would say it was for attaching guy wire on a pole. The square hole was for the carriage bolts that goes through he pole with a nut and washer on the opposite. Not sure why the material was used, but may be for corrosion resistance before galvanized materials.
> 
> Cheers
> John


You nailed it. 









Here’s another version of it only heavier duty;


----------



## samgregger (Jan 23, 2013)

It's half of a large "bug nut"


----------



## quantuckian (6 mo ago)

Thanks to all! I suppose that the two ridges were to capture a square nut, with the bolt coming through from the missing mating piece.


----------



## ralpha494 (Oct 29, 2008)

One half of a Korns clamp? A lot like post # 6. Made of cast iron.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

1/2 of a Parallel clamp


----------



## Veteran Sparky (Apr 21, 2021)

Half of a Korn clamp


----------

